# Training your betta to come and lay on your hand?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been trying to get my betta to kinda lay on my palm when it's submerged an inch or two. Ive just been holding his food there, and he'll come over and snatch it before going somewhere else to eat it. He doesn't seem too afraid, just wary. Has anyone else tried this?
And yes, I'm being careful not to touch him too much. I know that their slime coat can come off.


----------



## MarinePsycho (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, you must me brave to do that! I would do that but then again betta fish do nip hard. I've never tried that but I so want to do that with my betta's.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've never been aggressively nipped by a betta, so I wouldn't know how much it hurt. And Jalen's very peaceable (he runs from his reflection), so I don't think that he would try to bite me hard. I had to train him to jump up and grab pellets stuck to my finger first, and the few times he's missed, it didn't hurt at all, so I think I'm safe. 
Anyway, I just decided to try to get him to come to my hand because I saw this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmOpcgXp0m8&list=FLxk6Ma0e2PSMNgFVoaNxocw&index=20&feature=plpp


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

i just saw that video. i felt bad for the betta's home. when reading the description it says that the fish died while living in a bigger tank...why would it die from living in a bigger tank but live in a small cup?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Huh? It doesn't say that in the description.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry. i watched another video along with that one. lol


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Oooh haha. That makes sense.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont know, trying to trade a betta to come on your hand sound cool! 
Im gonna start training my betta how to jump for her food >w<


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Took mine almost a week to get to where he would jump for food. But now I have him do it every time I feed him.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol oops  that's cool that you can make your betta do tricks tho.


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

all of my bettas have nipped me at some point.. it's never really hurt that badly. 

but that is sooo cute. :3 you should take a video of it sometime and upload it for us 

i've trained mine to come up for food whenever i tap at the surface of the water.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

I will! So far he's a lot less hesitant to come near my hand.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

are betta's teeth sharp? mine hasn't bitten me.yet.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah, it feels like a tiny pinch. Just grab you finger between the nails of your thumb and index finger on the other hand and apply slight pressure. That's what it feels like every time I've been bitten.


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

oh okay lol.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

He's getting better! Now he isn't so anxious to grab the food and leave. He doesn't mind staying near my hand to swallow it. I'm still trying to get a halfway decent video of it.


----------

